# Phrag Comparison



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2012)

When I was in my greenhouse yesterday, I noticed that these three flowers were all in bloom, and how similar they looked. There are differences, of course, but the biggest difference seems to be in the size of the plant, and the flowers:
Cape Gold Nugget is the smallest plant.
Eric Young is the smallest flower.
St. Peter has the biggest flower and is the biggest plant. I don't mean in the number of growths, but also the length and width of the leaves.

I just thought that was interesting. Especially since Eric Young is in all 3.

Eric Young (longifolium x besseae)
Cape Gold Nugget (pearcei x Eric Young)
St. Peter (Eric Young x longifolium v. hinksianum)


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting comparison! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shiva (Mar 9, 2012)

They are very similar indeed.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2012)

Seems weird that Cape Gold Nugget shows almost no influence from pearcei


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Seems weird that Cape Gold Nugget shows almost no influence from pearcei



Yea, only a little longer petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Seems weird that Cape Gold Nugget shows almost no influence from pearcei



Maybe an eyelash stami! :rollhappy:


----------



## Hera (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the side by side. Love seeing the comparisons and St Peter is my favorite of the three, but I would consider Cape Gold Nugget for the size.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 9, 2012)

nice to see all bloming at once


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2012)

very large flower on that Cape Gold Nugget, I thought pearcei would reduce the size


----------



## Orchidzrule (Mar 10, 2012)

Dot,

Would you mind sharing which is your favourite and what does it for you?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice comparison shots Dot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 10, 2012)

Great comparison and lovely photo. As someone who would not grow an eric young due to space constraints, I'll be looking out for a cape golden nugget,
David


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Orchidzrule said:


> Dot,
> 
> Would you mind sharing which is your favourite and what does it for you?


What an unfair question to a Phrag addict!

Actually, when I saw all 3 in bloom and how similar they are, I wondered to myself if I should part with any of them. But though they are similar, there are subtle differences that the photo doesn't really show all that well. Maybe close-ups would. But if I could only keep one, it would probably be St. Peter. The flower is the most intense in color and the plant is the most robust, albeit the largest.

But I'm not parting with any of them right now. 



monocotman said:


> Great comparison and lovely photo. As someone who would not grow an eric young due to space constraints, I'll be looking out for a cape golden nugget,
> David


Good choice for small spaces.


----------



## Clark (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for going through the trouble of putting them together.
Always found the side by side comparisons, an educational tool.
Especially for a novice like myself.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 10, 2012)

Definitely St Peter for me. They are all lovely.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> very large flower on that Cape Gold Nugget, I thought pearcei would reduce the size



I agree. I would have expected that as well.

Nice photo and comparison. I do like the overall balance in the Eric Young. The Cape Gold Nugget has a good dorsal sepal and the colour of the of the St. Peter is striking.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I'm an addict too, because even though they are SIMILAR I love all three of them.. Just gorgeous and lively.. great growing too and pics as usual. Congrats!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 11, 2012)

St. Peter is my favorite. Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice comparison thanks for that


----------

